# Fedor has looked pretty damn MORTAL in his last two fights: He's slowing down?



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Brett Rogers has barely any MMA experience and there were moments tonight when it looked like he was going to win and he was actually landing on Fedor and landing pretty hard and frequently.

I'm not sure what the deal is with Fedor but two fights in a row against middling opposition he has looked very mortal. Is he slowing down, or was he overrated in the first place?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Big guy, very strong, little experience = Brock Lesner (except wrestling)
Big guy, very strong, little experience = Brett Rogers (except boxing)
Big guy, very strong, little experience = Shane Carwin (except wrestling)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

No offence, but you clearly don't know Fedor. He has never had that Anderson/Lyoto(pre-shogun)/GSP effect of superhumaness. His superhuman status was from fans on forums that worshipped his ability to come through every situation possible and ultimately, never lose.

If you watched(live) him getting dropped on his head by Randleman, getting taken down by Coleman, clipped by Fujita etc, you'd know that Fedor has always looked like a mortal. But his ability to get through these situations is what has made him immortal.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The only time I would ever say he looked mortal was when Fujita rocked him, other than that I have never even seen him wince from a hit.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

about 40 secs into the second round when fedor threw a flurry of punches which rogers seemed to block most of, fedor let up maybe looking to re-energize and rogers didnt attack. they just went into hooks at the cage.

definitely a missed opportunity


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rogers has 2x the experience of Brock, the current UFC HW champion. The only time he was "going to win" in the fight was the ground and pound, which lasted some 3-4 seconds and Fedor was completely aware the whole time and turned it into an armbar. He also knocked him out cold on the feet, where Roger's strength is.

His last fight was Against Arlovski, who he knocked out early.

Fun facts, Rogers was ranked #6 in the world tonight, and Arlovski was ranked #2-4, both top competition and both larger than he is (Roger being much larger).


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Big guy, very strong, little experience = Brock Lesner (except wrestling)
> Big guy, very strong, little experience = Brett Rogers (except boxing)
> Big guy, very strong, little experience = Shane Carwin (except *KO power*)


Fedor's handspeed looked to be slowing down a bit, but damn I think he has the heaviest hands in MMA behind Carwin.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

brownpimp88 said:


> No offence, but you clearly don't know Fedor. He has never had that Anderson/Lyoto(pre-shogun)/GSP effect of superhumaness. His superhuman status was from fans on forums that worshipped his ability to come through every situation possible and ultimately, never lose.
> 
> If you watched(live) him getting dropped on his head by Randleman, getting taken down by Coleman, clipped by Fujita etc, you'd know that Fedor has always looked like a mortal. But his ability to get through these situations is what has made him immortal.


Agreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

brownpimp88 said:


> No offence, but you clearly don't know Fedor. He has never had that Anderson/Lyoto(pre-shogun)/GSP effect of superhumaness. His superhuman status was from fans on forums that worshipped his ability to come through every situation possible and ultimately, never lose.
> 
> If you watched(live) him getting dropped on his head by Randleman, getting taken down by Coleman, clipped by Fujita etc, you'd know that Fedor has always looked like a mortal. But his ability to get through these situations is what has made him immortal.


Agreed. Fedor's heart is unbeatable.

And Fedor's punching was slow? He beat a dude with an 81" reach to the punch 90% of the time. And that last KO shot was so quick I barely saw it. He closed the distance and knocked Grim out almost instantly, reminded me of an RJJ move.

I've never been interested in a Lesnar vs Fedor fight, but right now I'm definitely interested in a Lesnar vs Rogers fight. IMO Lesnar would have nothing on Grim, that dude has an iron chin and AMAZING sub defense/wrestling escape for how much he's trained.

If the UFC wasn't scared they'd copromote a fight card and have Rogers vs Lesnar, Mousasi vs Shogun, Hendo vs Silva (now that Hendo is in Strikeforce presumably)


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Rogers is legit, he needs to drop some weight and go to a better camp.

Fedor is the #1 HW on the planet.

Nothing more to say.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> .
> 
> And Fedor's punching was slow? He beat a dude with an 81" reach to the punch 90% of the time. And that last KO shot was so quick I barely saw it. He closed the distance and knocked Grim out almost instantly, reminded me of an RJJ move.


Not slow, just not as fast as it once was. Notice when he starts his flurry during the second round, it isn't the same fast, psychotic shots he landed against Goodridge and Zulu. 

He does seem to be slowing just a bit, but who cares? He's still the most complete fighter of all time and nothing could change that at this point.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor has looked "mortal" in other fights as well. He still won those fights.

Great fighters find ways to win. Fedor finds ways to win, and that makes him great.

His punching looked pretty darn fast to me.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ESPADA9 said:


> Rogers is legit, he needs to drop some weight and go to a better camp.
> 
> Fedor is the #1 HW on the planet.
> 
> Nothing more to say.


Rogers is definitely legit, I agree. I'm now positive that he'd best a prime Arlovski 9/10, maybe even 10/10.

Rogers + Greg Jackson = #2 HW in the world



Guy said:


> Not slow, just not as fast as it once was. Notice when he starts his flurry during the second round, it isn't the same fast, psychotic shots he landed against Goodridge and Zulu.
> 
> He does seem to be slowing just a bit, but who cares? He's still the most complete fighter of all time and nothing could change that at this point.



I think Goodridge and Zulu didn't earn the respect/caution that Rogers earned. If it was the first flurry of the first round I'd agree, but he seemed more cautious after he realized the power and reach that Rogers had.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He looked slower than usual, but it's not like he never looked mortal before. He has been rocked and put in bad situations on the ground before.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

No fedor was very impressive, every time he wasnt being smothered he was attacking with vicios strikes. Fedor has been in bad positions in lots of fights, but always prevails.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

Fedro looked great. He was smooth, fast, and intelligent. The fact that he got hit has a lot to do with the size of Rogers.(and the fact it was a fight ) 

Fedro wins against everyone but he really doesnt have a lot of competition left in SF unfortunately.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor IS Mortal. 
He's been in worse situations before and has come out on top. 
I love how people are so quick to criticize and think he's slowing down after he just pulverized Rogers. 

Its like, if Fedor doesn't decimate his opponent within the first 40 seconds then it automatically means he is starting to slow down.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I would say that Fedor probably is slowing down a bit - because that is just a fact of aging, and fighters take punishment and it wears on them. Given that, Fedor can still hit like a Mack truck. Rodgers did very well, much better on the ground then I expected. Although one would have to wonder if this went to the 3rd round wound Rodgers had any gas in the tank at all - he did not look like he had very much energy even in the early part of the 2nd round.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

flexor said:


> Fedro looked great. He was smooth, fast, and intelligent. The fact that he got hit has a lot to do with the size of Rogers.(and the fact it was a fight )
> 
> *Fedro wins against everyone but he really doesnt have a lot of competition left in SF unfortunately*.


We've been dealing with that for nearly ten years now. After nearly every fight we've thought "man who's left?"

In Strikeforce he has very interesting fights against Werdum, Antonio (looked great tonight IMO), Overeem, and a rematch with Rogers. In the UFC he has the same amount or less of interesting fights. 

I honestly want Fedor to walk through a few more top guys then retire. It's insane at this point how many guys he's devastated and it's sort of mind-numbing how the betting odds are getting against this guy, haha.

ROGERS on the other hand, I would love to see fight SF's top HWs, then go to fight some UFC top HWs. Man there's some interesting matchups there. IMO he beats Carwin easily (longer reach, more power + speed), defeats Lesnar after Lesnar can't GnP him and tries to stand, then beats Mir in the first round when his cockiness says to stand and bang. 

Definitely an exciting era for HW now though.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Do people think Fedor is slowing down because he is suposed to have slowed down by now? because i think Fedor looked great, he didnt slow down, but Rogers was a very very Tough fight, he was tailor made for Fedors so called "weaknesses".

Ive noticed alot of talk about Fedor slowing down, and nearing the end of his career, but isnt a fighter supposed to start losing before people talk like that, he has dominated all his recent fights, yet people still think that he is nearing the end of his career. I guess people just arent used to their favorite fighter ALWAYS prevailing.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

brownpimp88 said:


> No offence, but you clearly don't know Fedor. He has never had that Anderson/Lyoto(pre-shogun)/GSP effect of superhumaness. His superhuman status was from fans on forums that worshipped his ability to come through every situation possible and ultimately, never lose.
> 
> If you watched(live) him getting dropped on his head by Randleman, getting taken down by Coleman, clipped by Fujita etc, you'd know that Fedor has always looked like a mortal. *But his ability to get through these situations is what has made him immortal.*


i know it blows my mind somehow, its like it only makes him more determined, another difference between him and anderson/gsp/machida is that he never has boring fights


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Agreed. Fedor's heart is unbeatable.
> 
> And Fedor's punching was slow? He beat a dude with an 81" reach to the punch 90% of the time. And that last KO shot was so quick I barely saw it. He closed the distance and knocked Grim out almost instantly, reminded me of an RJJ move.
> 
> ...


 How many lies in this?? If the UFC wasnt scared?? They offered Fedor more $ then strikeforce and were willing to let him do his ***** stuff.... it's more like if Fedors management wasnt scared of losing their golden goose.... i feel bad for Fedor in all of it, i think he would fight anybody you put in front of him.

You are now making Grim out to be some kinda real guy cuz he looked OK vs Fedor.... he is about as Green as you can get to be thrown to a vet like Fedor, this is a joke, almost an insult the calibre of ppl he is fighting, guys with one noteable win, guys coming off losses, guys who couldnt cut it in the UFC. Grim may be a future prospect at HW but its far from a foregone conclusion. He was very green to be expected to beat Fedor, or any other experienced top HW. I still want to see him face an elite wrestler, esp one near his size, or anybody from the top 5 pretty much, i would love if the UFC somehow scooped him up


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think people are giving Rogers too much credit. I think the fight wasn't as much of a slaughter due to Fedor getting used to the cage. Until Rogers faces some real competition and wins he is still not legit.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I think people are giving Rogers too much credit. I think the fight wasn't as much of a slaughter due to Fedor getting used to the cage. Until Rogers faces some real competition and wins he is still not legit.


I agree. The fact is Brett was brutally KO'd. He has potential but let's not talk about him like he's the second best HW in the world just yet.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Some silly stuff going. I honestly think people shit on Fedor because he never matches up to the myth of Fedor. Its like Fedor is never good enough to be Fedor. The guy wins fights. He's as legitimate as it gets. 

Roger's is green but he's legit. You don't have a fight like he just had against the best and still be considered a can. If this guy keeps improving his grappling, who would you really say can really 'can' him?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The thing that people don't understand, which has already been mentioned in this thread, is that Fedor is considered the greatest ever because he does, in fact, fight top competition, but it's not just fighting top competition that gives him that name. Fedor beats his opponents at their own game. He defeated Sylvia (I realize he won via choke, but you know what I mean), Arlovski, Rogers, CC (I realize it was a decision and part of it was on the ground, but the striking Fedor won), all via striking, when he is not known as a "striker", where as these guys are. He beat Nog, one of the best MMA HW BJJ fighters in the world, while sitting inside his guard the whole fight using ground and pound. 

He beats his opponents at their own game almost every single time, and he does so in amazing, devastating fashion.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> but isnt a fighter supposed to start losing before people talk like that, he has dominated all his recent fights, yet people still think that he is nearing the end of his career. *I guess people just arent used to their favorite fighter ALWAYS prevailing.*


Lol it is weird. Unlike the other top guys he is small for his division too. 



Iuanes said:


> Some silly stuff going. I honestly think people shit on Fedor because he never matches up to the myth of Fedor. Its like Fedor is never good enough to be Fedor. The guy wins fights. He's as legitimate as it gets.


A bit like Machida (ducks)


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Brett Rogers has barely any MMA experience and there were moments tonight when it looked like he was going to win and he was actually landing on Fedor and landing pretty hard and frequently.
> 
> I'm not sure what the deal is with Fedor but two fights in a row against middling opposition he has looked very mortal. Is he slowing down, or was he overrated in the first place?


Are you freaking kidding me?

No. Seriously.

Mortal?

Really?

Fedor took a jab straight to the face from one of the strongest punchers in MMA - a punch that would have knocked others out who most consider to be in their prime (Griffin, for example) - and it barely even phased him.


Mortal? Are you joking? Wow... Wow...


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

The loss to Fedor I think has given Rogers more legitimacy then he had before, I think now he actually earns that place in the HW top 5. His submissions defence was pretty good, his takedown defence was pretty good, he displayed a good chin and looks a good fighter. Good training camp, better conditioning and this guy is a force.

As for Fedor he looked like that against Arlovski so I don't think this fight was significant, I do think he's slowing down though. He is 33 after all, I don't think he can make it to the UFC in time to still be in his prime, I just don't think so, some may question if he's on his prime now. The question of Fedor's mortality, he's still never been (actually) beaten so that's still up in the air.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i worship the ground fedor walks on and adore him way more than i should, but did anybody notice that when he was put against the cage for the first 5 or 6 seconds he looked a bit lost? well, lost is a bit too extreme but it's the best word i can find. 

i think some greco roman and/or more practise against the cage wall would benefit him quite a bit in any future strikeforce fights.

just my opinion...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I guarantee Fedor will be training in the cage more.

I think there's a switch that turns on whenever a fighter gets over 30, and people start to wonder when they'll retire. I definitely do not see Fedor doing this any time soon, for reasons outlined repeatedly, earlier in this thread.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Fedors looked Mortal in tons of fights to be honest. He just always fines the way to win. Smart fella that Fedor.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> Fedors looked Mortal in tons of fights to be honest. He just always fines the way to win. Smart fella that Fedor.


haha I dig this post


I think Fedor looking so mortal - in physical presence and in his fights - is a reason we love him so much. He just seems so normal and ordinary looking. No cheekbones, no abs, no veiny biceps, and no silly angry look.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Heck, he was getting tooled by coleman in their first fight right up until the point when he won.

He's a mortal who becomes immortal at exactly the right time!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Throwing dynamite at the terminator will buy you time. But it won't stop it.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Throwing dynamite at the terminator will buy you time. But it won't stop it.



LMAO. True.

Fedor isn't slowing down at all. Coleman had him in a bit of trouble, Mark Hunt had him in some, Fujita clipped him, Randleman dropped him on his head, Lindland gave him a bad cut etc. He finished all them. A lesser fighter might panic in some of those situations, not Fedor. The guy always stays calm and that's one of the things that makes him so good.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well guess what Fedor is mortal and he still KTFO Rogers. He had a busted nose like after one of the first punches of the fight and was mouth breathing after that and still KO'd Rogers with one punch. Fedor is the man simple as that.

Man just watched the fight again. He timed that punch perfectly on Rogers and just sent him down.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

He hit him like a ton of bricks


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually thought Rogers was finished earlier in the fight(mentally) when he had Fedor down, Fedor escaped and stood up, and Rogers stayed on all fours with his head down for a suspiciously long time.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Every fighter who comes to fight Fedor, normally fights the best fight of their career. They know if they beat Fedor they will be famous, their career will sky-rocket. More so than if they are facing Brock or whoever. Everyone is gunning for Fedor, which is why they look awesome often for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

is that a bruise on Roger's rib area? Or am I seeing things? Anyways alot of people seem to have not watched Fedor. Because one thing thats clear is that Fedor have taken beatings before.

I don't get what this bickering about how he almost lost.. How can you contend that when it was a KO by Fedor? I'd understand if it was a close decision but it was a KO. What more do some people want? What's there to debate?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> is that a bruise on Roger's rib area? Or am I seeing things? Anyways alot of people seem to have not watched Fedor. Because one thing thats clear is that Fedor have taken beatings before.
> 
> I don't get what this bickering about how he almost lost.. How can you contend that when it was a KO by Fedor? I'd understand if it was a close decision but it was a KO. What more do some people want? What's there to debate?


I think there are a lot of people who didn't know who Fedor was before Affliction picked him up, so they expect first round finishes every time now.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I think there are a lot of people who didn't know who Fedor was before Affliction picked him up, so they expect first round finishes every time now.


It's rather sad.. People probably think he's just a KO artist(which is funny to me).. He's the evolution of a ground and pound and destroy artist. I still don't get where the argument "He almost lost" comes from. He KO'd the guy, you'd figure the argument loses steam right there.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think he looked much different than normal, he comes out of a lot of fights bloody and bruised, he doesn't hold any record for being hit the least amount, he just always wins last night i never thought once Rogers was gonna win.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont remember any time in this fight where I thought Fedor was even remotely close to losing. Thats just stupid he KTFO Rogers, and still remains the most dominant fighter in the world easily


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I was worried for him when he was on his back against the cage until he spun for that armbar and then escaped.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Couple of times here Fedor threw Brett like a ragdoll.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

On another note.. did you guys hear the pop from that one punch that KO'd Rogers.. it was so solid that you heard it.. I almost cringed lol


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I was worried for him when he was on his back against the cage until he spun for that armbar and then escaped.


That's the kind of thing that would never have happened if the fight was in a ring though. In a ring Fedor would just have poked his head through the ropes and the ref would have reset it. I think it was more about Fedor not being used to the cage and realizing he better do something quick to get out of that position.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> On another note.. did you guys hear the pop from that one punch that KO'd Rogers.. it was so solid that you heard it.. I almost cringed lol


That snap was so damn crisp. Imagine how bad it must've seemed to the ref.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?
> 
> No. Seriously.
> 
> ...


 lol it always gets better and better in Fedor threads... that jab woulda knocked most HWs out huh?? Where at, the special olympics?? lmao, fedor was obv impressive, esp on replay 2nd viewing he had control and is very calm in the midst of GnP... but i still laugh at the ridic statments like above.. or that Brett somehow proves Fedor is the best its the icing on the cake?? If Brett is the icing thats one shit cake... Lesnar is the real cherry on top of his career and all you Fedor fans know it, you would wet yourself if Fedor beat him because if he came to the UFC and won the talk would be ended, period. Beating Grim doesnt end it, Werdum?? Steriod Overeem a real lhw?? He's got no one to fight over there soon.

Gratz to Fedor but you are insulting his legacy if you think a win over Grim cements it...


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

alizio said:


> lol it always gets better and better in Fedor threads... that jab woulda knocked most HWs out huh?? Where at, the special olympics?? lmao, fedor was obv impressive, esp on replay 2nd viewing he had control and is very calm in the midst of GnP... but i still laugh at the ridic statments like above.. or that Brett somehow proves Fedor is the best its the icing on the cake?? If Brett is the icing thats one shit cake... Lesnar is the real cherry on top of his career and all you Fedor fans know it, you would wet yourself if Fedor beat him because if he came to the UFC and won the talk would be ended, period. Beating Grim doesnt end it, Werdum?? Steriod Overeem a real lhw?? He's got no one to fight over there soon.
> 
> Gratz to Fedor but you are insulting his legacy if you think a win over Grim cements it...


I agree some what to your statement. I would love to see Fedor fight in the UFC. I would love to watch him fight Brock. But seriously, with a career like Fedor, does he need to prove anything else to anyone anymore? 31-1 says a lot about him. Brock is 5-1 right now.

To me, Brock has more to prove than Fedor. You must be half blind or just recently started watching MMA if you think otherwise.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor might be mortal but I think he is the only one you could beat to living death,KEN SHAMROCK!, because Randleman and Fujita has clearly killed him, but he keeps coming back.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I agree some what to your statement. I would love to see Fedor fight in the UFC. I would love to watch him fight Brock. But seriously, with a career like Fedor, does he need to prove anything else to anyone anymore? 31-1 says a lot about him. Brock is 5-1 right now.
> 
> To me, Brock has more to prove than Fedor. You must be half blind or just recently started watching MMA if you think otherwise.


 Brock joined the toughest MMA organization in the world after 1 fight and immediately fought Frank Mir, Heath Herring, Randy Couture and then Frank Mir again, what does that say about his intentions as a HW?? Do you think he wouldnt LOVE to fight Fedor?? If you only go 5 fights back for both of them, it's clear who is taking on the tougher competition, Fedor is the one that avoided the UFC not the other way around, obv Brock has more to prove, but how can he prove it if the guy wont come fight him??

If your a real Fedor fan dont you want him to come crush the UFC??


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

alizio said:


> Brock joined the toughest MMA organization in the world after 1 fight and immediately fought Frank Mir, Heath Herring, Randy Couture and then Frank Mir again, what does that say about his intentions as a HW?? Do you think he wouldnt LOVE to fight Fedor?? If you only go 5 fights back for both of them, it's clear who is taking on the tougher competition, Fedor is the one that avoided the UFC not the other way around, obv Brock has more to prove, but how can he prove it if the guy wont come fight him??
> 
> If your a real Fedor fan dont you want him to come crush the UFC??


I think you missed the part where I do want him in the UFC so I'm not arguing there. But you're like asking more out of Fedor but yet refuse to acknowledge the fact that Brock is more untested than Fedor.

Brock hasn't fought a seasoned striker yet. No.. Carwin isn't a seasoned striker. He just packs a wallop. How would Brock handle someone that actually has accuracy/speed/power of a real striker? How would he handle good leg kicks? Etc etc.. Again as much as anyone would want to fantasize about Brock being this unbeatable force. Being in 6 fights doesn't make you unstoppable all the sudden. His resume fails to be up to par with Fedor.

So the argument you're faced with is.. Who has more to prove? Fedor or Brock? The quick and to the point answer would be Brock.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

Hypathetically lets say brock absolutely dominates carwin then goes on to fight and beat the likes of JDS, velasquez and Big Nog how would you say he stacks up against fedor then?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i said Brock has more to prove, but Brock doesnt make silly demands to co-promote and Brock takes on any legend, top 5 or whoever you put in front of him, Fedors management wants to pick n choose venues, opponents and dates constantly. Brock on the other hand is doing what he can to prove, he is fighting the best, in the best org, what more can he do?? He cant make Fedor come fight him, he can just focus on continueing to dominant the UFC HW Division. 

I dont understand the logic in your arguement, Brock is newer to MMA with less fights, Fedor is a legend. Brock is doing everything he can to prove he is the top HW in the world, Fedor is fighting UFC has beens and green one dimensional HWs who just started training full time. Fedor has his fans and his $ i guess he doesnt need to prove he is still the best, he may still be the best, but its hard to know with the guys he is fighting, i mean next is Werdum?? This guy couldnt cut it in the UFC, so im sure neither could Big Foot and Overeem is a LHW doing roids to be a HW....


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

TBH with you Alizio, Fedor vs Brock can be debated as much as Prime Ali vs Marciano. What ifs would be what ifs.. the point I was stating was that Fedor has nothing really to prove to anyone anymore. He can retire be considered one of the bests to ever grace this sport. But some of your arguements seemed like you're saying that Fedor is a chump that has alot to prove to be called the best. They're almost at a different era(if thats the right word for it, cant really come up with one )

Don't get me wrong, I was upset that Fedor didn't go to UFC. It's my dream to see the match up between him and Brock.

Everyone can speculate all they want with what happened between with UFC and Fedor but none of us really knows what happened there.

And also.. I wish MMA was one big organization so this type of arguements and what ifs can actually disappear. Sucks that we probably won't see this fight.

And oh yeah.. since I put that out there. I have Ali beating Marciano!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

He is far from a chump and def an alltime legend already if not the greatest HW ever to date... but im talking about being the best right NOW, he isnt proving that tbh


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

Everytime Fedor fights a beast it is the same thing, he takes a whooping and always finds away. 
Kevin Randleman
Mark Coleman
Hong Man Choi
Big Nog
Arlovski
Cro Cop
All thse guys had Fedor on the edge one way or another and could have lost but manage to do what he dose best, find a way


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I'm not impressed with Brock's resume at the moment either but atleast he has no choice.

I honestly think a striker would beat Brock. Just a gut feeling of mine.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

Fedor was never in trouble. What makes him so good is his composure. He got hit broke his nose and it didnt even bother him. He has been rocked by good stikers and taken down by good wrestlers but he has still found a way to get passed them. He is clearly the best fighter out there


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

alizio said:


> He is far from a chump and def an alltime legend already if not the greatest HW ever to date... but im talking about being the best right NOW, he isnt proving that tbh


Who is proving to be the best HW right now then? Lesnar the guy is f-ckn 4-1 in MMA. Beat old man Couture and a very overated Frank Mir IMO. 31-1 and still smashing people and finishing him, How some other HW is proving to be better than him right now I would like to see it.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Who is proving to be the best HW right now then? Lesnar the guy is f-ckn 4-1 in MMA. Beat old man Couture and a very overated Frank Mir IMO. 31-1 and still smashing people and finishing him, How some other HW is proving to be better than him right now I would like to see it.


 the only real way to prove it would be to fight him, but Fedors management wants no part of a fair deal, they will bankrupt Strikeforce and then what?? 

Brock can only do what he has been doing, fighting the very best the UFC puts in front of him, up and comers (carwin, cain, jds perhaps a duffee down the road) or legends (big nog). He cant make his record catch up overnight, but id bet the farm he would smash the sub par overhyped UFC drop outs fedor has beaten lately and the green just started training full time Rogers last night, what does that prove tho?? I would love to see Fedor vs Randy or Mir i think either is a bigger test then he has faced recently. Like i said, he may very well still be the best HW in the world, but you still have to prove it to keep the title, Jordan coulda gone to the euro leagues for big $ and dunk on some chumps instead of going to washington, i bet if he did some ppl would be saying he is still the best too... but he knew in his heart where the real competition lies and he rather not be the best but still play the best then claiming to be the best but only playing the lower level guys.'

Anyways, bring on the neg reps and insults cuz i have an opinion about Fedor. I still think he is a living legend and one of the greats ever, i just question where he stands now in the HW landscape, his managements actions has made the question a viable one imo


----------



## nezlam (Nov 8, 2009)

> the only real way to prove it would be to fight him, but Fedors management wants no part of a fair deal, they will bankrupt Strikeforce and then what??


Why doesn't these great fighters in the UFC who want to be the best come over to SF and fight the best HW in the world.



> Brock can only do what he has been doing, fighting the very best the UFC puts in front of him, up and comers (carwin, cain, jds perhaps a duffee down the road) or legends (big nog). He cant make his record catch up overnight, but id bet the farm he would smash the sub par overhyped UFC drop outs fedor has beaten lately and the green just started training full time Rogers last night, what does that prove tho?? I would love to see Fedor vs Randy or Mir i think either is a bigger test then he has faced recently. Like i said, he may very well still be the best HW in the world, but you still have to prove it to keep the title, Jordan coulda gone to the euro leagues for big $ and dunk on some chumps instead of going to washington, i bet if he did some ppl would be saying he is still the best too... but he knew in his heart where the real competition lies and he rather not be the best but still play the best then claiming to be the best but only playing the lower level guys.'


Do a search of the top 10 HW's and you will see Rogers on those list. Fedor has already beat some of those UFC great HW's and Lesnar is still pretty damn green. 

The UFC likes to own there fighters and Fedor wants freedom to promote and grow his M1 promotion.



> Anyways, bring on the neg reps and insults cuz i have an opinion about Fedor. I still think he is a living legend and one of the greats ever, i just question where he stands now in the HW landscape, his managements actions has made the question a viable one imo


The UFC isn't the only promotion in the world, It may have alot of great fighters but it does not have them all. If the UFC wants to stay the top dog promotion then it may at times need to change the way it goes about signing a fighter.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am not negging or anything I just want to know how he isnt proving to still be the best. He beats everyone he faces and always has. He isnt backing down from anyone. Contracts and different promotions are the only thing standing in the way, but there is no argument that there is a HW fighter out there right now that is as dominant as Fedor right now. There just isnt.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

w/e, keep drinking the m1 koolaid on the whole situation, enjoy those huge matchups with fedor vs werdum, fedor vs bigfoot, fedor vs barnett, fedor vs overeem... ill be busy watching the new breed in the ufc.

These overrated rankings for anybody Fedor faces are a joke, AA beat who to be a top five HW after losing to Big Tim x2?? Werdum who has been exposed?? Ben Rothwell who got tooled by CV?? Big Country who wont even win TUF and couldnt beat Rothwell?? The HW division is so weak, anybody Fedor faces get an immediate big up on the rankings to make it seem like he is fighting the best?? Give me a break, be real about it, Brett has potential but if Fedor really wanted to be tested we know where he would be....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

nezlam said:


> Why doesn't these great fighters in the UFC who want to be the best come over to SF and fight the best HW in the world.


Because they probably want to have more then one big fight... Strikeforce has Fedor but that is about it.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I just hope that Fedor's next fight against whoever will happen not after 10 months like it did in'09. His age will soon become a factor and I sure want to see some more impressive victories before this happens even against not so popular fighters (kind of like participating in open-weight GPs in Japan).


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If Fedor isnt proving to be the best in the world right now. Who is? Thats right nobody.


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

nezlam said:


> If the UFC wants to stay the top dog promotion then it may at times need to change the way it goes about signing a fighter.



So you want the UFC to co-promote with M-1 just so that they can sign Fedor? Dana isn't going to risk getting screwed over like he did by Pride by not sending over Wanderlei.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Before I saw Fedor fight live I had no respect for the man. I felt he was dodging the UFC, and wanted to ensure his legacy. 

I have completely changed opinions after watching him perform last night. The guy is simply amazing, and is the best in the world. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piA36PZEp_k&feature=related time: 3:50, can anyone explain stuff like that to me? How can Fedor man handle someone with 40-60 lbs on him like that? He was doing it during the entire fight. 

I honestly believe he can take Brock, he has incredible strength for his size that is underrated.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Dam I hope Carwin knocks Brock out that way people won't think he's the second coming of christ or something. Brock's good, top 3 material definitely, but come on people are acting like he's god or something. Shit I think Grim could beat him. Can't wait till Nog has his chance against Brock...


----------



## FEO_DOOR (Nov 7, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Brett Rogers has barely any MMA experience and there were moments tonight when it looked like he was going to win and he was actually landing on Fedor and landing pretty hard and frequently.
> 
> I'm not sure what the deal is with Fedor but two fights in a row against middling opposition he has looked very mortal. Is he slowing down, or was he overrated in the first place?


Umm, he hasn't lost in forever. 

Is Anderson Silva overrated cause he looked lack-luster in his last few fights? Are Timmay and Arlovski examples of an overrated era of the UFC HW division as they dominated it for years and Fedor dispatched them easily?

This is MMA. In most fights you can say it looks like the other guy was going to win. Clearly you don't understand or appreciate Fedor's accomplishments.


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't see the problem, he had his nose broken with the first punch of the fight which tends to slow you down a bit. Other than that it was a typical Fedor fight against someone who can hold their own.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Brett Rogers has barely any MMA experience and there were moments tonight when it looked like he was going to win and he was actually landing on Fedor and landing pretty hard and frequently.
> 
> I'm not sure what the deal is with Fedor but two fights in a row against middling opposition he has looked very mortal. Is he slowing down, or was he overrated in the first place?


 

Yeah your totally right....you just go find someone to prove it pal.....:thumbsup:


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Agreed. Fedor's heart is unbeatable.
> 
> And Fedor's punching was slow? He beat a dude with an 81" reach to the punch 90% of the time. And that last KO shot was so quick I barely saw it. He closed the distance and knocked Grim out almost instantly, reminded me of an RJJ move.
> 
> ...


this would be a good idead cuz the ufc fighters would win every fight and then strikeforce will look like dummies


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

RestInPeace said:


> So you want the UFC to co-promote with M-1 just so that they can sign Fedor? Dana isn't going to risk getting screwed over like he did by Pride by not sending over Wanderlei.



well may be the UFC need to grow up and realise that theyre not all that and a bag of crisps. Yeah theyre top dogs right now but things can change especially when they use their flagship programs like TUF to grab a hand full of fatties with zero cardio to represent mma.

Strike force has been actively signing some decent fighters and co-promoting with various orgs. How the hell do you not even make an offer for mousassi...keep on making slip ups like that and UFC will find themselfs in deep shit!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually with MMA popularity growing UFC may need to expand and make some alliances, Dana and Co. cannot sign every fighter...co promotions may be a win win for fighters, promoters and fans alike?


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

alizio said:


> lol it always gets better and better in Fedor threads... that jab woulda knocked most HWs out huh?? Where at, the special olympics?? lmao, fedor was obv impressive, esp on replay 2nd viewing he had control and is very calm in the midst of GnP... but i still laugh at the ridic statments like above.. or that Brett somehow proves Fedor is the best its the icing on the cake?? If Brett is the icing thats one shit cake... Lesnar is the real cherry on top of his career and all you Fedor fans know it, you would wet yourself if Fedor beat him because if he came to the UFC and won the talk would be ended, period. Beating Grim doesnt end it, Werdum?? Steriod Overeem a real lhw?? He's got no one to fight over there soon.
> 
> Gratz to Fedor but you are insulting his legacy if you think a win over Grim cements it...



Anderson Silva knocked out Forrest Griffin - who doesn't have the worst chin - with less of a punch.

So, yes.


The rest of what you said I couldn't understand due to the bad typing.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

alizio said:


> Brock joined the toughest MMA organization in the world after 1 fight and immediately fought Frank Mir, Heath Herring, Randy Couture and then Frank Mir again, what does that say about his intentions as a HW?? Do you think he wouldnt LOVE to fight Fedor?? If you only go 5 fights back for both of them, it's clear who is taking on the tougher competition, Fedor is the one that avoided the UFC not the other way around, obv Brock has more to prove, but how can he prove it if the guy wont come fight him??
> 
> If your a real Fedor fan dont you want him to come crush the UFC??


Frank Mir is overrated. Couture is over the hill. And Heath Herring was always just a gate keeper. 



Give me a break.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please don't double post, tavarish; use the handy edit button instead.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Anderson Silva knocked out Forrest Griffin - who doesn't have the worst chin - with less of a punch.
> 
> So, yes.
> 
> ...


oh, because anderson silva is comparable to brett rogers now in hand speed and boxing technique... and anderson KO'd him with one jab or did he knock him down and hurt him a few times 1st?? What a horrible, idiotic, comparison... Rogers and Silva, obv two sides to the same coin huh... LOL

Keep telling yourself Fedor is superhuman and most guys get KO'd from that JAB!! haha its a really funny thin to say and im getting a real laugh outta it.



vaj3000 said:


> well may be the UFC need to grow up and realise that theyre not all that and a bag of crisps. Yeah theyre top dogs right now but things can change especially when they use their flagship programs like TUF to grab a hand full of fatties with zero cardio to represent mma.
> 
> Strike force has been actively signing some decent fighters and co-promoting with various orgs. How the hell do you not even make an offer for mousassi...keep on making slip ups like that and UFC will find themselfs in deep shit!


why would they offer Gegard anything when he is with m1 and they know how m1 operates and what they want?? Plz, get a clue.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Edit button. Use the handy edit button.

Thanks.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Is M1 Mafia run? or just rumors?

LOL


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Samborules said:


> Is M1 Mafia run? or just rumors?
> 
> LOL


Something profitable being run by organized crime? Surely you jest.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Something profitable being run by organized crime? Surely you jest.


If M1 is Mafia ran, DW needs to watch out. Scott Coker looks like he's put a few people to sleep with the fishies himself. haha


Scott Coker = looks scary and mob-affiliated
M1 = looks shady and mob-affiliated
DW = cries after he gets in a fender bender with his ferrari?


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> If M1 is Mafia ran, DW needs to watch out. Scott Coker looks like he's put a few people to sleep with the fishies himself. haha
> 
> 
> Scott Coker = looks scary and mob-affiliated
> ...


And whines about bad drivers afterwards.


----------

